# Trailer whight



## Garystan (Feb 6, 2015)

I have a 16' Shorelander trailer that is galvanized. Just wondering how much this weighs? Need Tires and wondering for total towing weight.


----------



## bobberboy (Feb 6, 2015)

Garystan said:


> I have a 16' Shorelander trailer that is galvanized. Just wondering how much this weighs? Need Tires and wondering for total towing weight.



Seems like the existing tires should have a weight load rating on them


----------



## BassFishVA (Feb 6, 2015)

Like bobberboy said the existing tires should tell you. Don't forget to take in to account the boat and motor weight. Usually with that size trailer I would say load range c would be a safe bet.


----------



## Y_J (Feb 6, 2015)

I took my trailer to a scrap yard and got them to weigh it. Turned out the be less than what I expected. Trailer alone was 240 lbs.


----------

